# Line Breeding



## T4R (Jul 15, 2015)

Can someone please school me on line breeding and what is a safe number to go off of when looking at pedigrees. I'm interested in a litter that shares a common ancestor on both the mom male and females side with a 5-4 on the male and a 5-5,5 on the female. Also on the female there is a most recent number of 3,5-3. Am I correct in thinking this is too much inbreeding in this line?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the answer lies in the quality of the animals that are being line bred or even, in some cases, inbred. and the skill of the breeder in picking the lines to combine. at some point there's surely trouble to be had in the best lines, and in the best combinations possible. but many breeders still line- or inbreed to solidify type.


----------



## T4R (Jul 15, 2015)

katieliz said:


> the answer lies in the quality of the animals that are being line bred or even, in some cases, inbred. and the skill of the breeder in picking the lines to combine. at some point there's surely trouble to be had in the best lines, and in the best combinations possible. but many breeders still line- or inbreed to solidify type.


Thank you for the answer. I came across something similar in a google search but its still a bit confusing. Is there a way to tell if there will be issues before committing to a pup or is it just a roll of the dice sometimes?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the advice is look at the pup , look at the first 3 generations of each parent , know and trust that the breeder has a goal , has shown to be successful in achieving that goal .

looking at a pedigree doesn't mean much , may as well be Greek , unless you know or have some background on the dogs being used in this combination.

you can always post a pedigree and get opinions .


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Line breeding is good from a pup selection perspective if you know the dogs and are looking for some specific traits..


----------



## GSD202023 (Jul 13, 2015)

Although line breeding may sound like a bad thing, it's actually used to make certain traits in GSDs to become stronger. My dark sable female GSD had a small bit of line breeding in her pedigree. When I asked about it, my breeder told me it strengthens the breed, if done right. I don't know too much about it, but I have a pretty good idea.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

and much depends on which dog the line breeding concentrates! I have noticed that many dogs with health issues, allergies, mediocre hip production some very very common line breeding on Dog X (a couple of different dogs actually - show or work lines)....of course, "everyone" loves Dog X, so it is not given credence that line breeding can contribute to these issues


Lee


----------

